
Yahoo, Microsoft Back At The Table - rockstar9
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/18/yahoo-microsoft-back-at-the-table/
======
bk
I don't understand why Microsoft has to _acquire_ yahoo. Most acquisitions are
pretty disastrous in terms of clashing company cultures, new power struggles,
and the best people of the acquired entity leaving.

The main argument for this acquisition seems to be "to compete with google",
which further seems to boil down to "to compete with adsense".

Why then can't MS and yahoo just do a joint venture ad network to compete with
adsense instead of MS trying to swallow yahoo whole?

My only "answer" is that MS a) has too much cash they need to get rid of
(fast?), and b) doesn't realize that some people find them as repugnant as the
proverbial creepy child-molesting uncle.

~~~
landondyer
Ding!

Bill could hang out on the sidewalk in front of Yahoo and hand out a billion
bucks (total) in hiring bonuses to people who know how to spell "Java," and
it'd be far, far cheaper.

------
jmzachary
Microsoft is acting like a desperate & spurned lover, Yahoo like the 30+ year
old former HS cheerleader who thinks she still has what the boys want.

------
metatronscube
M$ + Yahoo = Google wins

------
LPTS
It's like a race where one guy is ahead and the number two and three stop and
have a fistfight, each thinking they'll win the race if they knock out the
other.

Both these CEOs are dead. The only life left in them is the natural processes
that result in shutting down and turning into fossils. Vista was like when a
person dies and shits their pants, and this yahoo takeover is like the
aggressive erection the embalmer has to deal with before they can replace the
blood with embalming fluid, show the body off one more time, and put it in the
ground..

~~~
soundsop
_It's like a race where one guy is ahead and the number two and three stop and
have a fistfight, each thinking they'll win the race if they knock out the
other._

Interesting analogy. Are there any cases of #2 and #3 in an industry merging
and taking over from the #1?

I can't think of any offhand.

~~~
LPTS
I guess I should of said "the number 3 guy thinking he can win" instead of
each of them (yahoo doesn't want this fight).

I can't think of any, but I would imagine there are cases. There is no way
this hybrid frakenstein beast would be one of them though.

------
ideas101
i dont know why i'm shot down (by down arrow) by the readers - but once again
i would like to clarify if u guys have mistaken me ... first thing first, this
is definitely 3 way fight (yahoo, google and ms) - the timing is important
here as yahoo & goolge is almost there to announce a deal and MS shows up with
an alternative to keep google away from the deal (this is no brainier). This
gives Yahoo an awesome position (at least for short term) with huge multiple
benefits,such as #1 it can get best of the best deal possible either from
google or MS (doesn't really matter who as far as good money shows up in
yahoo's bank account), #2 these negotiations will put a speed breaker on Carl
Ichan's bid for getting a new board (remember shareholder meeting is not far
away, again it is all about timing) #3 if any deal is announced (whether with
google or MS) before shareholder's meeting then yahoo's stock price will go up
for sure and the chances are Carl Ichan will soften his position, #4 the deal
(with google or ms) will make everyone happy with win win situation for all 3
important yahoo stake-holders (employees, end-users and shareholders) and #5
the biggest of all is if yahoo and google get in to a deal then stock prices
will go up and yahoo will be then able to justify why they didn't budge to
sell the company to MS - also now if at all MS wants to buy yahoo (even after
a year) then they have to bow down to the price that yahoo wants, also
remember this deal (between yahoo and google) will also make all 3 stake-
holders happy. So by this analysis i think Yang is proving to be in a very
strong position and he is smart enough to get the best out of these 2 bidders
to make all 3 important stake-holders happy ....

------
ideas101
oh! this is going to be interesting !!! it will create a clear 3 way fight
(yahoo, google and MS) with fair chances and platform to everyone ... on the
other side it could also be a tactic by yahoo to divert the shareholder's
attention so that any attack on their board thru proxy war can be eliminated.
THIS IS REALLY GOING TO BE A FUN !!! (smart one though)

